# Kitchen Alcove (WIP)



## JonnyD (17 Mar 2009)

I thought I would post some pictures of a fitted alcove i am working on. 

Started off by making the beaded face frames for the cabinet. The alcove is going to fitted out like a dresser with a painted bottom section and an oak top section which is set back from the bottom. I started with the bottom face frame which is made from tulipwood.

The joints were cut on the router table using a 1/2 inch 45 degree cutter.

End joints






Mid rail joints






45 degree cuts on rails made on panel saw






Frame showing joints before being moulded






The frame is then moulded and then the favorite powertool comes out






Frame dry fitted






And close up of the joint






The frame is nowready to be glued up so i moved onto the top carcase.

The shape of the top carcase is not straightforward so it is all set out on a full size rod and the joints cut. The frame is also beaded and I had to break out the handtools out to do the top angled joints.






Will update when I have made some more progress

Jon


----------



## Doug B (17 Mar 2009)

Looking good so far Jon.
I`ve used plastic butterflies before on this type of frame construction, but could i ask how small the domino fixing are? is there a range of different sized fixings as with biscuits?
Sorry if these seem daft questions, but i`ve never seen a domino in the flesh, let alone used one. From your photo it looks very much like a biscuit jointer, is it similar to use?


----------



## JonnyD (17 Mar 2009)

Hi doug the domino fixings range from 5mm X 30mm to 10mm X 50mm. The domino jointer is similar to a biscuit jointer but has a rotating spiral cutter rather than a blade. I find I dont use the biscuit jointer since getting the domino jointer.

Are the plastic butterflies you used made by Hoffmann?

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Jon,

Looking good.

I like the way you've made the frame. I usually use a 45 degree flat bottomed cutter in a hand-held router and a jig I've made similar to a hinge jig.

I've got such a job coming up so I will have a try doing it on the router table instead. Most people seem to use the table saw but it's never worked for me.

I share your enthusiasm for the Domino. This is just the sort of job it excels at - making delicate face frames. Like you I haven't touched my biscuit joiner since getting the Domino.

I'm glad to see that you made the frame before the cabinet, too. I seems counter intuitive but I've learned that it is always better to do things that way round. It is much easier to make a carcass to fit a frame perfectly than vice versa.

Saves on workshop space, too. I get all the frames and doors made first and only put the carcasses together at the end - often after spray finishing all the componant pieces.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## OPJ (18 Mar 2009)

I also like the way you've made your frame. Looks like a smart way to use Dominos.


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Mar 2009)

Looking nice, Jon




Dan Tovey":3i1re3vi said:


> I share your enthusiasm for the Domino. This is just the sort of job it excels at - making delicate face frames.



Me too  Perfect for this sort of job. I still use my biscuit jointer for other stuff but used to find it frustrating that it couldn't be used for this type of work.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Doug B (18 Mar 2009)

JonnyD":2j7aq43m said:


> Are the plastic butterflies you used made by Hoffmann?



To be honest Jon i can`t remember, at the time i was using them i was sub-contracting to a bespoke kitchen company, they supplied all the fittings & a lot of the equipment, but it was a few years ago.
I`ve recently had a enquiry about making some front framed bathroom furniture, i`d thought about doweling the frames, but having read on the forum quite a lot about the domino & now seeing your post, i`m toying with the idea of getting one.
There has been some talk of a metal pin (?) having to be changed for a plastic one on new models, (some copyright infringement). Could i ask which your domino has?


----------



## JonnyD (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Doug i have had my domino for about 2 1/2 years now and it is the one with the metal pins. I have no experience of the plastic ones though.

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (18 Mar 2009)

Had a few hours in the workshop Today so i started to make the bottom carcase. Its Made from 19mm Oak Veneered MDF and jointed with Dominos.






I then used the domino again to fix the face frame onto the carcase.














I usually leave the top of the face frame a little proud






And then use another favorite tool to plane it flush






I then planed up some timber for the doors

seen here planing a face edge






and the stock ready for tenoning and grooving






I cut the tenons on the single end tenoner






The grooves are done on the spindle moulder with an adjustable grooving cutter. The panel is 9mm mdf so I used some calipers to set the adjustable groover to 0.1mm more






The groover is set up in the spindle with a zero clearance false fence






And then the pieces feed through






The tenon just fits into the groove so it is a quick and accurate way to make a door






I just about had enough time left to cut up the oak veneered sheet on the panel saw. Because the pieces are quite narrow i set up a stop on the sliding table to keep everything parallel






Will keep you updated

Jon


----------



## Karl (18 Mar 2009)

Paul Chapman":pyuxsdtv said:


> Me too  Perfect for this sort of job. I still use my biscuit jointer for other stuff but used to find it frustrating that it couldn't be used for this type of work.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



:shock: 

When did you get your Domino Paul?????

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Doug B (18 Mar 2009)

Great set of photos Jon.
With every thing including the kitchen sink  
From the looks you`ll be finished in no time, you`re certainly greasing that "slope" towards a domino, for me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonnyD (18 Mar 2009)

I dont think you will regret it if you get a domino Doug. Its expensive but it saves me loads of time on certain jobs and more than earns it keep.

Jon


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Mar 2009)

karl":icuu64o4 said:


> :shock:
> 
> When did you get your Domino Paul?????



I bought it about 6 months ago. I was lucky in that a friend was selling up all his workshop stuff so I bought it second-hand - but it was in very good condition and I'd tried it out on a previous occasion so I knew it was good. Couldn't have afforded a new one, so I jumped at the chance. It's the older model with the metal pins.

It's a great tool. I really like using loose tenons and you can use the Domino in situations where you can't use the biscuit jointer.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## OPJ (18 Mar 2009)

JonnyD":2abtur90 said:


> And then use another favorite tool to plane it flush



Bloody hell! You're not short of a few bob then!! :shock:  :wink:


----------



## JonnyD (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Olly

I have just checked out how much they are at axminster - nearly a grand :shock: :shock: 

I have actually had it about 5 years and i paid about £525 for it I think.

Its a great tool but I would have to think seriously about buying it at todays cost.

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (19 Mar 2009)

I love seeing how other people work; it is particularly reassuring when they do eveything exactly how I would do it!

Great photos Jon, and some lovely bits of kit.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## JonnyD (19 Mar 2009)

Cheers Dan

Great minds think alike.   

Jon


----------



## DangerousDave (19 Mar 2009)

Excellent WIP, Jon. It's nice seeing how the pro's do things, learnt a lot from this post. BTW, is that a rod you're using for setting out the frame or is it just on old rod you're leaning on (...being careful about mentioning rods after the last time... :lol: )


----------



## DangerousDave (19 Mar 2009)

JonnyD":2lfn6e1r said:


> ...The shape of the top carcase is not straightforward so it is all set out on a full size rod and the joints cut...
> Jon



Ooops  Disregard my last


----------



## Geno (20 Mar 2009)

Lovely bit of work there,

Hope you've taken a pic of where you're putting it before you fit it. I think its always good to see that and then the after just to see how a piece can transform an area, plus there is nearly always someone else who has a similar problem/area that they are wondering what they can put in it! 

Btw, looks like a well equipped shop you've got there! The sales pitches here for the domino are piling up!!!


----------



## jhwbigley (20 Mar 2009)

great work Jon! i've got some MDF larder units to make next week, i wont be using any festool! i don't even have a biscuit joiner, i use a slot cutter in my router :lol: 

i might even do a WIP :-k 

John


----------



## JonnyD (20 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Geno - I will take some before and after pictures

John - I have a Mafell Jointer you are welcome to borrow if you want.

I have been on site for the last few days so no progress on the alcove until next week. As this thread has developed a bit of a domino twist I thought I would post some pics of a table I have just finished using dominos throughout as an experiment. The table is made from leftovers of Maple and is going to be a Mothers Day pressie for Sunday.

Legs and Rails jointed







Finished Table. The 2 inch Maple for the Legs is slighty darker than the 1 inch stock but is not as pronounced as it is in the photo.






Detail of joint






The table went together easily it took probably 5 mins to mark out the joints and another 5 to cut them. It probably took about 4 hours to make in total with the planing gluing sanding and finishing. I probably wouldnt use the domino for a large table but for a quick present like this it was ideal.


Jon


----------



## jhwbigley (21 Mar 2009)

JonnyD":1uhdfde1 said:


> John - I have a Mafell Jointer you are welcome to borrow if you want.
> 
> Jon



Thanks Jon, i'll see how i get on. 

I might wont some wood thicknessing as i've got some of cuts of hardwood flooring that i might use to lip the shelves.

John


----------



## woodchip (21 Mar 2009)

great pics and project Jonny.


----------



## JonnyD (21 Mar 2009)

Hi the one used in the photos is this one

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/1 ... grees.html

Jon


----------



## superunknown (22 Mar 2009)

Thats looking great and you have a superb workshop. I am very impressed with what I have seen done with the domino on this forum. It definitely looks like something I need to seriously think about getting.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Mar 2009)

The Domino is a great tool for a pro 'shop where it'll be used more or less constantly. In my opinion, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy one for a hobby 'shop where it might get used infrequently...unless of course, you can buy a decent one second hand...................Paul :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## BradNaylor (22 Mar 2009)

woodbloke":35jxkv6j said:


> The Domino is a great tool for a pro 'shop where it'll be used more or less constantly. In my opinion, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy one for a hobby 'shop where it might get used infrequently...unless of course, you can buy a decent one second hand...................Paul :mrgreen: - Rob



But don't all tools in a 'hobby shop' get used infrequently? Isn't the whole point of hobby woodworking the aquisition of expensive tools that only get taken out of their rosewood cabinet in order to gloat in front of visitors?

:lol: 

I bet a Domino would get more use in a hoobyist's shop than a bloody 'scraper plane'.

What use is a scraper plane on MDF?

:wink: 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## JonnyD (25 Mar 2009)

I have been busy doing some other projects but managed to grab a few hours today to work on the alcove.

I finished jointing the carcase for the top. Nothing to fancy here just a few dominos and pocket screws as it is all hidden after installation






I then cut out the back taking the dimensions from the rod which is on the hardboard sheets on the bench. The back is made from 6mm veneered mdf and as the cabinet is about 1500mm wide it needed 2 sheets. I managed to match the grain pretty well. I asked for consecutive veneered sheets when I ordered them as it is easier to match up the grain.






The back was then screwed onto the back of the carcase. Doing it this way ensures the carcase is the same size as the rod and template.






The oak face frame is dominoed onto the carcase






The 2 carcases together






Detail of the top






I have just got to hang the doors and joint up the boards for the solid oak top and then sand and finish.

will keep you posted.

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (25 Apr 2009)

Other Jobs have put this project on the back burner but I managed to grab a few hours yesterday on it. 

First job was to hang the doors using satin chrome finish butt hinges. The hinges are double cut into the door so that the beaded edge on the frame doesnt need cutting into leaving a neater finish.






The door is set back slightly. I usually make a 30mm thick face frame and 26mm thick doors which allows for a thicker panel and a sturdier door






With Tulipwood doors I usually hang the doors with a fairly small gap all around as I have found once installed in a centrally heated house the wood never swells and more than likely will shrink a little bit.






I have just been laying out the shelf positions using some masking tape to see how it looks






will keep you posted 

Jon


----------



## Joints (25 Apr 2009)

Fantastic project, thank you for sharing it all

george


----------



## jhwbigley (25 Apr 2009)

those satin chrome hinges look nice, brass ones never do look right with a painted cabinet. are the shelves in the top going to be glass still? 

keep up the great work!

John


----------



## JonnyD (26 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the comments

John - The clients have decided they want Solid shelves and not the glass so they are just going to be 19mm Oak Mdf Lipped with solid Oak.

They are here ready to be sized and fitted






Jon


----------



## JonnyD (27 Apr 2009)

Done a bit more today.

I planed up the timber for the solid top which is 1 1/4 inch American White Oak finished at 26mm. Jointed with the Domino and Glued up with UF Resin Glue.






And in Clamps






The solid top of the unit is going to flow into some new window boards which I will also be fitting. I need 26mm finished but the wide 10inch boards that I ordered in were badly cupped so I had to rip them down the middle and rejoin them to get the finished thickness.






Will Keep you Posted

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (1 May 2009)

I have been fitting the alcove unit today.

This is the space the unit is going in






Had to do the usual stuff scribing to uneven walls and floors etc but in the end it fitted fine.
















The almost finished unit






There is a few bits and pieces to finish off bits of trim handles etc and I will post some pictures when finished taken with the digital SLR

Although this post has been going a while I have been doing this inbetween other jobs. It has taken about 7 days in the workshop to make and a day to fit.

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (2 May 2009)

Great stuff, Jon.

I can't fault your procedure in any way - it is exactly how I would have done it!

:lol: 

I love jobs of this type and scale. In and out in a week or so with a minimum of fuss and aggro. Am I right in thinking a couple of grand?

There is also a never-ending supply of this kind of work and very few guys around able or prepared to do it to this standard.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## MickCheese (2 May 2009)

What did you do with the socket?

Did you just cut a hole in the back and move it forward?

Looks really great. I really enjoy seeing how you and Brad Naylor do these type of jobs.

Thanks for going to the extra effort and sharing this.

Mick


----------



## JonnyD (2 May 2009)

Hi Brad your about spot on in terms of money. I do quite a few jobs like this and they can be quite profitable. I would have prefered to do it in one go rather than spread out over a month or so but I have got 5 jobs on the go at the moment. As soon as I get them done I am going back to one job at a time and I will hopefully one happy customer rather than 5 moaners 

Mick I got my sparky mate to drop by and blank of the socket as there are plenty in the room. The back is inset by about 15mm to take account of the blanking plate.

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (2 May 2009)

JonnyD":2qotswye said:


> I would have prefered to do it in one go rather than spread out over a month or so but I have got 5 jobs on the go at the moment. As soon as I get them done I am going back to one job at a time and I will hopefully one happy customer rather than 5 moaners
> Jon



I've got into this situation in the past. This year though, I have started using Outlook on my computer and block off the relevent amount of time for each job in the order that I get the commission. For the unit you have just finished for instance, I would have blocked off two weeks to be on the safe side. Being generous with the time allocation also allows me to slip a little 'extra' job in here and there - if you get my drift... :wink:

I now take a print-out with me on my appointments. When a new client asks me how soon I can do their job I show them my schedule and can tell them exactly when I can book their work in - even six months in advance.

It is so simple and clients love it. They can see exactly how busy I am and this gives them extra confidence in their decision to use me.

Best of all, I am bang on schedule. I used to be all over the place but now feel totally in control of my outstanding orders. I can't recommend Outlook enough. 

If you can have five jobs on the go at once then your workshop is too big!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## JonnyD (2 May 2009)

Cheers Brad I am going to impement a system like yours as soon as I get caught up with work which will hopefully be in a couple of weeks time. I am thinking of allowing a week extra every six weeks to take up the backlog or even go on holiday 8) 

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (2 May 2009)

BradNaylor":2jmimvip said:


> If you can have five jobs on the go at once then your workshop is too big!
> 
> Cheers
> Brad



Its a nice size about 2000sq ft  

Jon


----------



## mailee (2 May 2009)

Ah now that is my exact problem too guys, too many jobs at once. Where di you get the Program Outlook Brad? Only outlook I know of is Outlook express for my e-mails. At the moment I use a diary but tend to 'fit other jobs in between. :roll:


----------



## MickCheese (2 May 2009)

Outlook comes with office or you can buy it as a stand alone program for about £50 I think. I synch it with PDA and some phones will allow you the do the same.

Mick


----------



## BradNaylor (3 May 2009)

As Mick says, Outlook comes with Microsoft Office, which came already installed on my machine.

The 'Calander' function, which is what I am referring to, works just like a diary except you can modify, alter, and play around with entries as circumstances change.

You can also use it to store vast amounts of information. Lets say that you are due to start making Mrs Jones's wardrobe on June 10th. You might want to order the materials on June 3rd - so make an entry in Outlook's calander to remind you. You can add to this entry the shopping list of materials you are going to need. I do all this sometimes months in advance while the job is fresh in my mind after taking the initial order.

Then, on June 3rd, when you turn on your computer with your first cup of tea of the day, up pops a little screen reminding you, amongst everything else you've got on that day, to buy Mrs Jones's materials. Drill down and up comes the shopping list.

This is just one example of what it can do. I haven't even begun to use it to its full potential yet.

For a disorganised absent minded buffoon like me it is absolutely invaluable. I don't suppose anyone else is much different!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## matt (3 May 2009)

If you've not got access to Outlook there's a number of online project management tools which include calendars (and to do lists etc). Google calendar is also excellent, particularly as it allows you to have more than one calendar and switch them on and off as required. For example, my wife has shared her calendar with me which means I can switch it on and off in my calendar view to see where she's at.

(Not quite what you're after but this one always amuses me: http://www.pocketmod.com)


----------



## Doctor (3 May 2009)

BradNaylor":2y3h7cq1 said:


> If you can have five jobs on the go at once then your workshop is too big!
> 
> Cheers
> Brad



I much prefer running at least 4 or 5 jobs together, speeds things up.
My record is running about 200 doors at the same time for 7 jobs.
Saves having to break spindle moulders down etc.
Usually I can make all the drawer boxes at the same time plus framework even if its different timber.
As a professional it makes no sense to me doing one job at a time.


----------



## BradNaylor (4 May 2009)

You're taking me too literally, Doc!

Of course I'll batch together doors and drawers where possible, but in general I like to concentrate on one job at a time. For me it's a question of mental focus as much as anything else.

I'm probably just getting to an age where thinking of more than one thing at a time is becoming stressful!

:lol: 

Give it time, Doc!

And I wasn't joking about the space thing. Phil and I have 800 sq ft to work in and the spray booth takes up a big chunk of that. There really isn't room for us to be working on more than one small job each or maybe a kitchen or bedroom between us at any one time.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## siggy_7 (3 Feb 2018)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I book-marked this as a guide for doing my own kitchen cabinet doors and face frames. Coming back to it, Photobucket have changed their service for non-premium users and the pictures no longer seem accessible. I don't suppose Jonnyd or someone else who saved them could fix the images in this post?


----------

